# Blow drying question



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have finaly found a way that miller will let me brush him. If I have the blow dryer on him, he will fall asleep and let me groom him and he won't squirm and fuss like he normaly does when normaly grooming him. He even lets me mist him. I only brush him out 3-4 times a week and was wondering if its ok to do this. Thanks!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Hm, maybe it's a good thing to invest in a stand dryer? This will allow both of your hands to be free. I brush and blowdry at the same time. You can really see the hair and see what you are brushing. Just make sure that you have the blower on a cool setting if you are not drying the hair. Too much heat drying on already dry hair can make it crispy and zap moisture. When a dog has mats, I will blow the stand dryer on the spot on low, mist with a detangler, and brush out. If you are trying to keep your dog in coat, it is best to brush clean hair. If you need to do in-between brushings, make sure to use a detangler like Ice on Ice.


----------

